# Need Help



## knuckles (Jul 7, 2015)

Well im new to the forum and this is my second post counting the one in the introduction section, but on to what im needing help with I have a marksman slingshot don't know the model # but pat. # is 3,901,209 and I was wondering if they was any way I could use flat bands on it cause my mother gave me some "Sanctband www.sanctband.com" in quotes is what is printed on it but anyways I have read up on how to cut and make my own bands and was wondering if I could use them on my slingshot. I have added a pic of the slingshot I have.


----------



## knuckles (Jul 7, 2015)

here is the link to I guess how resistive the bands are mine is the green. http://sanctband.com/product-resistive-exercise-band


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Welcome. Yes you can use flats, just do a search as there are several topics.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Knuckles

Well 1 of my first frames was almost the exact same as yours just without the wrist brace. You have a couple of methods to attach flats onto wire frames.

I usually just wrap them on, usually on the inside(TTF), simple shot has a nice video on YouTube, they can also be wrapped outside and ontop.

Another method is cuffs, just cut of your tubes roll the piece left on the frame back towards the handle, put on your flat bands and roll the tube back over it.

You can also use tabs, cut leather or paracord tabs attach that to your frame and the attach your bands to the tabs.

Good luck

Tyrone


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes. Use the search feature and it should lead you in the right direction. Here is how I rigged up a trumark with flats.


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Hi knuckles,

yeah you can put flats on your marksman, I did, I was trying to post a picture of it but I can't get it to work


----------



## knuckles (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks guys ok as soon as i get my camera out ill take a pic and post it up for you guys when i get the bands on dont have any leather so i have a duct tape pouch for now to test it out


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

knuckles said:


> thanks guys ok as soon as i get my camera out ill take a pic and post it up for you guys when i get the bands on dont have any leather so i have a duct tape pouch for now to test it out


If I see an old leather sofa waiting on the curb for the garbage man, and I have the time and a bag for the leather, I usually whip out my pocket knife and cut out the back and side panels. The back and sides are usually thinner, smoother and less worn than the seats.

You could also stop by a furniture store and ask if they have any old leather sample books they are willing to let go.

For me this was well worth the time invested, I found leather a much better pouch material than tape. 
Good luck scrounging.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> If I see an old leather sofa waiting on the curb for the garbage man, I usually whip out my pocket knife and cut out the back and side panels


Let's hope the guy was not just waiting for a moving van instead :rofl:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Another Attachment Method* by Wingshooter 17 Mar 2014

(for attaching 'flatbands' to any prong / rod-style frame)

*Band Attachment for 1/4 Rod Fork*






*How To Attach Flatbands To A Wireframe...* by Simple-Shot Shooting Sports 23 Aug 2013


----------

